
Nfstream: A flexible network data analysis framework - nfstream
https://github.com/aouinizied/nfstream
======
nfstream
nfstream is a Python package providing fast, flexible, and expressive data
structures designed to make working with online or offline network data both
easy and intuitive. It aims to be the fundamental high-level building block
for doing practical, real world network data analysis in Python. Additionally,
it has the broader goal of becoming a common network data processing framework
for researchers providing data reproducibility across experiments. Feedbacks
and contributions are welcome!

